# any good t-shirt website design



## MVP10 (Mar 18, 2016)

hey guys I'm looking for any recommendation for any good t-shirt design program


----------



## markjw (Jun 7, 2015)

try Shirttools


----------



## NAL (Apr 26, 2016)

Tshirtecommerce.

There's a one-time $ 60 charge, no monthly subscription fee. You can set up unlimited logo designs that can be placed on an unlimited amount of t-shirt products. There's a custom design feature that you can design to your specifications. The design upload is great, you don't have to resize images, your image size will fit into their thumbnail.


----------



## rtenbush (Jul 2, 2007)

NAL said:


> Tshirtecommerce.
> 
> There's a one-time $ 60 charge, no monthly subscription fee. You can set up unlimited logo designs that can be placed on an unlimited amount of t-shirt products. There's a custom design feature that you can design to your specifications. The design upload is great, you don't have to resize images, your image size will fit into their thumbnail.


Have you tried this product? If so can we see it. Thanks


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

NAL said:


> Tshirtecommerce.
> 
> There's a one-time $ 60 charge, no monthly subscription fee. You can set up unlimited logo designs that can be placed on an unlimited amount of t-shirt products. There's a custom design feature that you can design to your specifications. The design upload is great, you don't have to resize images, your image size will fit into their thumbnail.


I would like to see it also.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

I have used T-Shirt eCommerce - T-Shirt Designer - PHP Scripts | CodeCanyon for one of my client. This is easy to setup and also work with combination of woo-commerce


----------



## NAL (Apr 26, 2016)

DCans said:


> I would like to see it also.


Hi rtenbush & DCans ( David ),

It's against forum guidelines to post my website, but if you click on My Profile ( NAL )>About Me ... you'll see my website address.

Click on "Start Design" and that'll link you to Tshirtecommerce that I custom for my website.

Of note, I only offer white colour t-shirts, but Tshirtecommerce allows customers to pick multiple colours, custom word text printing and back of shirt numbers printing choices [ I don't offer these yet ]. They also offer side and back of shirt views also. 

The backend of tshirtecommerce is very simple to use.

All the best, you won't go wrong with this choice. The customer service is very helpful. They reply within a day ( the parent company is outside North America ).


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Some more choices are here too

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t348089.html


----------

